# Eberspacher Wiring Diagram



## 95367 (Jun 6, 2005)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram for an Eberspacher D2 heater?
It's the old one with the external control box. 

The website only has the newer one with the internal box and the wiring colours don't match upto mine.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Is this any good dubzi?

http://www.espar.com/pdfs/airtronic.pdf

pj


----------



## 95367 (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm afraid not.
I've been there and they only have the newer models. The set up is basically the same but the wire colours don't match. I can work out the power cables and the fuel pump ones but it's when it comes to the thermostat that I'm stumped.

Perhaps I'll just have to buy the proper loom, it's just that bits for these things cost more than bits for the Space Shuttle!

I've also realised that I got the model number wrong. It's a D3L. It's not the D3LC which has the internal control box.


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dubzi
I have a manual for the D1L & B1L, both of these have the external control box, the wiring looms might be the same.
I have it in PDF format, but its 10Mbyte so would be to big to Email
If you give me the details I may be able to send you the rellevent parts

Termie


----------



## 95367 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Termie, 

It's got to be worth a try.
Do you have broadband? If so a 10mb email wouldn't be too bad.

If not, I need the wiring diagram that shows the heater connected up to an external thermostat. The problem is knowing what colour wire does what. The diagram that came with the stat assumes you are connecting to the eberspacher harness, but I'm a bit loathe to pay upwards of £30 for some bits of wire!

Any help is appreciated, cheers


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thursbys may help, give them a call

http://www.rthursby.co.uk/

Regards M&D


----------



## 88816 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dubzi
Yes I have broadband, send me your Email address to 
[email protected] and I'll send it.

Termie


----------

